# Bloodrayne[sp]



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 3, 2005)

I never actually played the game, or sure if I got the name right, but I just saw a trailer for a movie or a special based on it. Anybody knows of this?


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes.  Its directed by Uwe Boll and its complete and utter garbage.  Pretty much like every other video game based movie ever made.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2005)

lol, for a minute there i thought i was going crazy. I thought I was the only who knew about it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 4, 2005)

Just try watching the trailer man, it looks like amateurish crap.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 5, 2005)

i heard Uwe Boll is the worst director ever.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 5, 2005)

OMFG that maybe the worst movie ive ever seen since starship troopers 2

damnn...
what is wrong with these people..


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 5, 2005)

German filmmaker funded by nazi gold.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, just watched the trailer and I have to agree.  It looks like garbage.  Bloodrayne is NOT sexy.  She needs to be thiner with a better bust


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Lol, you guys don't like giving chances huh?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2005)

Uwe Boll needs to be anally raped in a prison shower by a man with a 3 foot penis.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 5, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Lol, you guys don't like giving chances huh?



You are ignorant to say this.  You obviously know nothing of Uwe Boll and are fortunate to have never seen any of his movies.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Name some, I probably have.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 5, 2005)

i saw the trailer for bloodrayne as well....very dissapointed .....looks like a garbage movie...... dont know wats wrong with some movie directors..... many movies based on video games seemed to be ruined everytime..... esp. DOA thats gonna come soon....lol.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 6, 2005)

House Of The Dead, Alone In The Dark, Sanctimony


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Wait, House of the Dead was bad?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

Uwe Boll is a taboo name. He has no real direction. And any adaptations he does may not be totally his fault but he directs the projects making it a majority of his fault. 

The trailer is bad from what I've seen. Early reviews already state how bad this movie is, and yes Kristanna Loken finally does reveal everything unlike T3. If there is a movie to see that weekend. If anything concerning Vampires. I'll go with Underworld Evolutions. It at least has a more interesting story.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

THAT'S WHERE I REMEMBER HER FROM!!! T3!! I thought it was something else, but definetly T3! God she was hott in dat one! So you say she reveals everything? :~


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> THAT'S WHERE I REMEMBER HER FROM!!! T3!! I thought it was something else, but definetly T3! God she was hott in dat one! So you say she reveals everything? :~



Yeah she gets randomly naked on the film. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



as expected its a sex scene


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2005)

Horrible movie, i can see the future.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 7, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Uwe Boll is a taboo name. He has no real direction. And any adaptations he does may not be totally his fault but he directs the projects making it a majority of his fault.



They are his fault since he's the one that licenses them.  His joke of a production company.



> The trailer is bad from what I've seen. Early reviews already state how bad this movie is, and yes Kristanna Loken finally does reveal everything unlike T3. If there is a movie to see that weekend. If anything concerning Vampires. I'll go with Underworld Evolutions. It at least has a more interesting story.



Why even waste money?  The pictures and video will just be posted on the internet in a matter of minutes.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 7, 2005)

Lmao i'd rather see the new underworld (which will pwn)


----------

